# More ports added



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

With a new backhoe and grapple on the way, I decided that I needed more hydraulic ports on the Bobcat. I was already using the rear ports for the top link so I purchased a diverter valve and some quick couplers . Now I have two spare ports to "plug and play".


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

How much additioal lift do you get with the hydraulic top link? You will probably not use it with the back hoe, mine has an extra heavy duty iron bar that replaces the top link when the back hoe is on I also cant use the quick attach set up either.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a nice clean and neat job! I was looking at a backhoe for my unit, but I can't justify the cost with the amount of work I need to do. As for a grapple bucket.. man I'd love one of those. 
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've actually done a fair amount of trenching using my front end loader in the absense of a hoe with excellent results. I''d have to do an unbelievable amount of diging to justify the $9,000 it would cost to outfit me plus the fuel and repairs, but that is a nice install though BB.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Rusty said:


> How much additioal lift do you get with the hydraulic top link? You will probably not use it with the back hoe, mine has an extra heavy duty iron bar that replaces the top link when the back hoe is on I also cant use the quick attach set up either.


The top link and quick hitch are removed when the BH is installed. The backhoe comes with its own sub frame. These extra ports are intended for the grapple and other accessories to follow.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Looks like a nice clean and neat job! I was looking at a backhoe for my unit, but I can't justify the cost with the amount of work I need to do. As for a grapple bucket.. man I'd love one of those.
> Cheers
> Bill


Thanks Bill. I'm really looking forward to the grapple after this last storm. Lots of neighbors with trees down, and a grapple on the tractor will save a lot of backs. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> I've actually done a fair amount of trenching using my front end loader in the absense of a hoe with excellent results. I''d have to do an unbelievable amount of diging to justify the $9,000 it would cost to outfit me plus the fuel and repairs, but that is a nice install though BB.


I too have been using the bucket for trenching and digging, that's why the backhoe is ordered. I don't know what the ground is like where you live, but they don't call Newfoundland "THE ROCK", for nothing! :lmao: As for the cost, you have to trick yourself into believing that it's really a good deal!  You do that by taking home a $ 30000.oo mini to try out, and then realize you could get away with a $9000.oo BH attachment.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BelarusBulldog said:


> I too have been using the bucket for trenching and digging, that's why the backhoe is ordered. I don't know what the ground is like where you live, but they don't call Newfoundland "THE ROCK", for nothing! :lmao: As for the cost, you have to trick yourself into believing that it's really a good deal!  You do that by taking home a $ 30000.oo mini to try out, and then realize you could get away with a $9000.oo BH attachment.


Well...... Were I a single guy......... Well hell, let me put it to you this way.......... we have the money and I'd love one and have argued with the wife for one for quite a while now, but if I bought one, I'd be a single guy!:lmao: Sometimes it's easier just to struggle than to have fun. On the other hand, when it comes to the wifes horse, the budget is inexhaustable............. By the way, we live atop an ancient glacier so plenty of rock.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife actually WANTS a backhoe. It's me that can't justify the cost.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bulldog going to get jealous.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> My wife actually WANTS a backhoe. It's me that can't justify the cost.


Buy it, once you have it, you'll end up doing all those little jobs you've been putting off!  Plus you'll increased the value and usefullness of your tractor. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Bulldog going to get jealous.


Hi Thomas, the Bulldog hibernates this time of year. Winter, it hunts and feeds on the snow monsters! :lmao:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

My back hoe and grapple have become essential parts of my arsenal and I dont regret for one minute having bought them. They have already saved me hours of labor, rental costs, and most of all back and shoulder aches and pains. You will not regret these purchases and like you said it increases the effeciency and value of the tractor.


----------

